# Ready for the Ring?



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

He looks very intent! I like it!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

He looks good  I could only wish that my Bindi looked so ready-she is in full ugly duckling stage!


----------



## Tanyac (Jun 18, 2008)

Wow, what a handsome pup!!


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

....a different angle.


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

You know I'm no expert Gwen...but Razz is going to dazzle them all!


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

Razz is a cutie. Just be prepared after you have paid your fee to enter a show that he may go through one of the many awkward stages the day of the show....My pup is 9 months and he has probably had one week of looking really nice and put together right.


----------



## kjarv24 (Nov 7, 2008)

I can't help but Razz is just GORGEOUS!!!!!  I think he looks great!
Jealous lol as Jake is almost 6months and our progress isn't as good lol


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Razz is soo handsome..good luck!!!


----------



## Kohanagold (Nov 5, 2008)

Wow.... I wish Paige held it together like that at 6 mths!! LOL. He is very cute, but he is just a baby. I only ever enter them that young for the experience, but I can honestly say if he were mine, I'd enter him. BJ


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

Aww he looks great! He reminds me of our Cruise, Razz is just a tad older!


----------



## BEBE (Feb 3, 2009)

I am sure he will do well, he is a baby ...... I see ribbons in his future  Good Luck


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

BEBE said:


> I am sure he will do well, he is a baby ...... I see ribbons in his future  Good Luck


We're entered in Peterborough, Ont on July 3, 4, 5 & 6th with Graeme Burdon in the driver's seat! I'll let everyone know how we do!


----------



## Conquerergold (Dec 12, 2007)

Gwen said:


> We're entered in Peterborough, Ont on July 3, 4, 5 & 6th with Graeme Burdon in the driver's seat! I'll let everyone know how we do!


That's the Kawartha shows, right? I will be missing you, we are entered in the Bobcaygeon ones (I think same grounds). My girl Chatter will be there in the Sr. Puppy Bitch class. She made her debut this past weekend and won her class all three days, but that was it. Main thing, she had a lot of fun 

Good Luck Gwen!!!

Here's a photo of Chatter from the weekend.









Cheers
Rob


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

He is beautiful, good luck to you guy's!


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

Conquerergold said:


> That's the Kawartha shows, right? I will be missing you, we are entered in the Bobcaygeon ones (I think same grounds). My girl Chatter will be there in the Sr. Puppy Bitch class. She made her debut this past weekend and won her class all three days, but that was it. Main thing, she had a lot of fun
> 
> Good Luck Gwen!!!
> 
> ...


The Bobcaygeon show is just before the Kawartha Show & is mid week. That show is held in Lindsay on Tues, Wed & Thurs. Peterborough starts on Friday. Unfortunately as a banker, I'm off on Wednesday but have to work the rest of the week I'll be running Razz to Pembroke on Wednesday for grooming with Connie and then off to Peterborough for Friday. I DO have to do something about this work getting in the way of the dogs! Razz is very much a Jr. Puppy being just 6 1/2 months old.

Rob, your girl looks really nice! (Nyg & Razz say VaVa Voom) Maybe we'll be seeing you on the circuit. Unfortunately, I won't be at the GR Specialty in Milton this year as my step-daughter is getting married on that date. I know where I would rather be but I know where I HAVE to be:uhoh::uhoh::uhoh::uhoh: I know, I'm BAD!


----------

